# Pregnant after hycosy



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi all, I just wanted to ask if anyone knows anything more scientific about pregnancy after the hycosy test. Checking on Google, it seems there is a lot of anecdotal evidence that this happens, with some people saying their doctors told them they had increased chances in the months after doing this test. And indeed it just happened to me! 

If that was true then I wonder why it's not done more often? Does anyone know of some research into this?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello! Congratulations lovely!!! That's brilliant! I too was wondering about this. Hope it is true, as I had an HSG and would love if it happened to me  . 

If anyone does have more info would be great to heat it xx


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you Evie, I actually ovulated 2 days after the test! Still can't quite believe it. I hope it happens for you, too!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

I too ovulated 2/3 days after. Cd26 today, but starting to feel crampy and bloated so not feeling too optimistic. Still, you never know. Super excited for you!! Xxx


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

I felt exactly as I had every time AF arrived. my boobs even became less sore towards the end which I always thought was a sure sign it hadn't worked...so fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Aww! Thank you sweety. Either way, your story has made me feel more positive and sparked extra pma   xxx what does it feel like to finally have a bean? Xxx


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Still a bit unbelievable but every time I remember I get a jolt of of extreme happiness. I don't notice much yet in terms of symptoms. I think I may be a bit hungrier and thirstier than usual and I'm craving savoury rather than sweet foods, which is very unlike me. I'm bloated and a bit cramps sometimes. But it's still very early days so I'm expecting more symptoms in the next few weeks.


----------

